# Playoff Game #5 | Cavs @ Pistons | 5/17/2006



## remy23

_*Game 5*_


*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(2-2) @* *Detroit Pistons** (2-2)*

_*Wednesday, May 17, 2006*_
*Time:* 4:00pm PT, 7:00pm ET
*TV:* *TNT*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *The Palace of Auburn Hills*, Auburn Hills, Michigan

*HEAD COACHES*


*PROBABLE STARTERS*



*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ BENCH*


*DETROIT PISTONS’ BENCH*


*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ NOTES*

*•* LeBron usually follows poor shooting games with solid, high-scoring affairs. Whether LeBron scores a ton of points or not isn’t the issue. Cleveland fans should just rest assured knowing the odds of LeBron shooting 8-of-23 two games in a row isn’t high. James should snap out of it. Cleveland now has the confidence in themselves that even if James struggles, they can still beat the Pistons. 

*•* Anderson Varejao continues to amaze. His play and timely moments have been nothing short of phenomenal. Cleveland is witnessing another player developing right before their very eyes.

*DETROIT PISTONS’ NOTES*

*•* Continue to trap the pick-and-roll but beware of Cleveland attacking directly off-the-dribble without an oncoming screen. Cleveland snuck that play into their offense on a few occasions to catch Detroit off-guard.

*•* The Pistons have to stay confident. Rasheed Wallace promised the Pistons would win Game 4 but they wound up losing. Previously 3-0 in his Guaran-Sheeds, now he is 3-1. That said, Detroit still needs to feel like they’ll win Game 5. If the veteran team loses their championship swagger, the Cavaliers will be waiting to eat them up.

*OVERVIEW*

For the second straight game, Cleveland matched Detroit’s rebounding output. The Cavs are going to The Palace, which is a hostile environment for visitors. The team has to continue playing strong, passionate basketball. The Pistons are going to want to bury Cleveland early, much like that in Game 1. When Cleveland lost the first two games, they were trying to prolong the series and prove they could take a game from the Pistons. After winning the first game, Cleveland wanted to prove Rasheed Wallace wrong, playing for respect. Now Cleveland needs to change their goals again, aspiring for something higher. Now the Cavs need to play to win this series, sending Detroit home. Go all-out in Game 5, even moreso than in Game 4.

*CLEVELAND!!!*

Even when nobody else believes...

*CLEVELAND!!!*


----------



## futuristxen

Hoo hoo. We're in their heads now. Killer instinct now baby. This is the game to take. Lebron needs to storm the palace and take his throne.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Cavs have to keep it close so that in the 4th qtr Lebron can make a push and put some pressure on.

I don't know if any team in the league has beat Detroit three straight times though..would really make a statement.


----------



## Pioneer10

Keys:
1) Sheed's ankle
2) Hughes's mindset
3) Lebron: we ain't going to win with another subpar game


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

LOL @ Wallace.

He was like "even the sun shines on a dogs *** every now and then" when asked about our win.


----------



## Pioneer10

Sheed:
"I ain't worried about these cats," he said. "There's no way in hell they beat us in a series. They played well. I give them credit. We lost. We shot 30 percent and they had to *play their best to beat us."

*We played out best last game: LOL. that was probably worst game in the playoffs. I hope they stay overconfident. No pressure us, we're coming back to the Q - win, lose, or even blowout


----------



## futuristxen

Yeah keep talking. Arrogant ****wits. They don't even know what they are into. The longer and longer they let us hang around--well give them enough rope...If it comes down to a fourth quarter in a game 7, we've got Lebron James, and they don't. Just like last year the Spurs had the Duncan and the Pistons didn't.


----------



## remy23

*The more things change, the more they stay the same*

Keep talking, Rasheed. Keep talking. Even if Detroit wins this series, all the talk about Cleveland having to play their best to win games and these half-wit guarantees are speaking volumes. It's one thing to talk a big game where you disrespect your opponents, but deep down inside you truly respect your adversary. I've seen the type, oh yes I have. Those tough guys would take a bullet before admitting they respect you. But for all their macho behavior, for all their outward BS, they know the truth on some level. They can see the potential and skill in others, even if they feel uncomfortable or unmotivated to say it. But it's another thing to say you disrespect your opponents and deep down have no respect for them. Having no respect for your opponent is a fatal flaw. Eventually, one day you'll lose because of that and when you do, you'll have nobody but yourself to blame. Don't give people credit. Just keep being that way. And tell me, just where exactly does that take you?


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

*Re: The more things change, the more they stay the same*

The Cleveland Cavaliers beat the media's expectations by 2 games...They seized control of the series, and Rasheed Wallace, as Remy put is * VERY WELL * is indeed afraid of us. Here is a perfect example of the sequence of the last 4 games:

Detroit Pistons: King me *One match later* King me.

Lebron James: Game, set and match. Nice series, try again in another series that's * OURS TO WIN * * AND YOURS TO LOSE *


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

You know something it seems we have won practically every close game we're in. All season long, 1st round against the Wiz, and now against Detroit virtually every close game we pull it out. 

I think we're undefeated in OT as well.

Recipe for the game: Keep it CLOSE late :biggrin:


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Two questions for you die hard Cavalier fans:

1) I Know its not something you think about, but instead of coming to detroit early tuesday, they are all flying to St. Louis to see the Hughes Family, then flying back to detroit later that night or early Wednesday morning. Do you think that will have an effect on us, and Lebrons tired legs?

2) If Hughes joins us in Detroit, Do you think Mike Brown will start him? Should he start him? And do you want him to start?



------------------------------------------------------------
I'll anwser my own question:

1) Its a very nice thing, I know this issue means leaps and bounds more than NBA basketball, but it makes me alittle worried. Hopefully we plan this out right and get a good nights rest and a nice walk through and prepare for Wednesday.

2) I would hope Flip starts wednesday night, I really dont want Mike Brown to make a pitty start for Larry. It sounds bad, but seriously fellas do the math we have really looked alot better with Flip out there. Maybe its because were in the Q and not the Palace but he can stick with Rip for awhile, but his offense of game is way better as of right now. Also this means less or any time for Damon and him and Snow have been playing quite well at times, espially the last two games. I would hope Larry's role is reduced to what it was when he returned 18-22 minutes in game 4.


----------



## Pioneer10

I would bring Larry back off the bench: win or lose, despite the wins I think Hughes definitely brings defense that no other guard we have does. We're a better team with Hughes


----------



## remy23

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> Two questions for you die hard Cavalier fans:
> 
> 1) I Know its not something you think about, but instead of coming to detroit early tuesday, they are all flying to St. Louis to see the Hughes Family, then flying back to detroit later that night or early Wednesday morning. Do you think that will have an effect on us, and Lebrons tired legs?


I hope the flight is smooth with little to no turbulence and the team experiences no delays. As long as those two things are met, I'm not worried. Not only is visiting St. Louis a nice gesture, it could fire the team up to play with the same passion in Game 5 as they did in Game 3. If Cleveland could somehow win Game 5, it would be the biggest win since who knows when. 



> 2) If Hughes joins us in Detroit, Do you think Mike Brown will start him? Should he start him? And do you want him to start?


I would bring Larry off the bench for defense and ballhandling at key stretches. While Brown is stubborn and may be tempted to quickly revert back to old line ups, I think he understands that Larry may not be all there mentally yet and not pressure Hughes with a start.


----------



## futuristxen

I think going to the funeral will allow the team to further come together. I'd rather them be with their teammate in his time of need, than in a hotel room listening to the media talk about how they have no chance and will lose the series in 6.

I think it's an incredible gesture to do this on your day off in the playoffs. And hopefully it will make Larry feel good.


----------



## remy23

*The Plain Dealer | 5/16/2006 | Cavs to join Hughes in St. Louis*












> *CAVALIERS INSIDER*
> *Cavs to join Hughes in St. Louis*
> 
> Tuesday, May 16, 2006
> 
> *Branson Wright
> Plain Dealer Reporter*
> 
> The Cavaliers were scheduled to fly to St. Louis following Game 4 of the Eastern Conference semifinals to join their teammate Larry Hughes.
> 
> The Cavs plan to attend the funeral of Justin Hughes, Larry's brother, who died last week due to heart failure. Justin, 20, had a heart transplant 10 years ago.
> 
> LeBron James said supporting a teammate during his time of need is important.
> 
> "We want to concentrate as much as we can on [Game 4], but in the back of our minds, what's going on with Larry is beating at our heads," James said before Monday's game. "We miss [him] a lot. He has not been around for a few days, and whenever a family member is not around, everyone knows how that is."
> 
> Justin Hughes died last Thursday, and Larry Hughes immediately joined his family in St. Louis. Hughes missed Games 3 and 4, and the Cavs are not sure if he'll rejoin the team in time for Wednesday's Game 5 in Auburn Hills, Mich.
> 
> "I'm not thinking about that," said head coach Mike Brown. "I'm just thinking about him taking care of his family and his family's situation. Every man grieves differently, and I know that I'm going to give him space until I feel it's time for me to call and ask him questions. . . . I'm not going to put a timetable on him or anyone else."
> 
> Teams traveling to lend support to a teammate is nothing new. Earlier this season, the New York Knicks traveled to Chicago to support teammate Quentin Richardson, whose brother was murdered.
> 
> "Teams are really a family, and they're going out of respect for their family," Pistons coach Flip Saunders said. "You have to feel for him and what he's going through."
> 
> *Traffic jam:*
> 
> Several Cavs players and coaches did not arrive at The Q as early as usual due to an accident near downtown that delayed traffic. Brown was asked if the league would hold up the game if he or James was actually late.
> 
> "For me? No," Brown said. "LeBron? Yes. If they wouldn't hold [it] up for LeBron, I would cause a big enough ruckus to delay the game."
> 
> James said he would also hope the game would get delayed for him.
> 
> "If not, I would have to come off the bench, and that's something I'm not used to," James said.
> 
> *Recruiting visit:*
> 
> Donyell Marshall and Richard Hamilton grew up about 25 miles apart in Pennsylvania. Marshall is five years older than Hamilton, and he had an influence in Hamilton signing with UConn, where Marshall attended.
> 
> "Rip called me when I was playing for Golden State, and he asked me about the school," Marshall said. "I told him coach [Jim Calhoun] was going to have him ready for the NBA. I told him coach is tough, but he cares about you, and he'll make you a good pro. He listened. The rest is history."
> 
> Hamilton led UConn to the NCAA title in 1999.


----------



## remy23

*Official Cavs Playoff Parties*












> *Official Cavs Playoff Parties*
> 
> The Cavaliers and Bud Light present the Official Cavs Playoff Party - this Wednesday at Johnny Malloy's/Geppetto's in Cleveland Heights. Catch the action live and have a blast with real Cavs fans, the Cavalier Girls, Moondog, great prizes and much more.
> 
> *Game 5 Playoff Party*
> 
> *When:* Wednesday, May 17th
> 
> *Time:* The excitement begins at 6:00 p.m.
> 
> *Where:* Johnny Malloy’s /Geppetto’s in Cleveland Heights, OH
> 2781 Euclid Heights Blvd., Cleveland Heights, OH 44106
> Map/Driving Directions
> 
> *Phone:* (216) 320-1800


----------



## CHKNWANG321

*Re: Official Cavs Playoff Parties*

hmmmmm sounds fun


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Official Cavs Playoff Parties*

Well we need to down only a few points going into the second quarter and first half. I expect Suanders to make adjustments and for Detroit to feed off there home courts energy so there are going to coming out smoking.

Have to be able to weather the storm and then get into a grind out game where we can hopefully push the ball for some easy buckets.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

*Re: Official Cavs Playoff Parties*

I think if Larry Hughes can scorach the basketball like he did in the regular season and AV Marshall and Flip give us what they've been giving us, and Bron is Bron, the series is ours.


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Official Cavs Playoff Parties*



Sixerfanforlife said:


> I think if Larry Hughes can scorach the basketball like he did in the regular season and AV Marshall and Flip give us what they've been giving us, and Bron is Bron, the series is ours.


 Even if the Cavs win the next game (which would be a pleasant surprise), Detroit is good enough to win the next two. This series won't be ours till if and when we win 4 as the Pistons won't go down without a fight.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

*Re: Official Cavs Playoff Parties*

To Quote Rasheed Wallace "The Detroit Pistons played their best game in game 4, where they held us to 74 pts." * BUT we played the better game * * AM I expecting the same in game 5 *. I shouldn't, but that doesn't mean I won't be faithful, I do expect it!


----------



## Seanzie

*Re: Official Cavs Playoff Parties*

I'm surprised Cleveland won Game 4 with so many TOs from LeBron. Still, if it comes down to the last few seconds, I'm liking the Cavs at this point. If Cleveland can't contain the Pistons streaky offense, then Detroit should take it easily. Otherwise, I'm looking for the Cavs to take a one game lead on the series.


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Official Cavs Playoff Parties*

Any news on Hughes: is he playing or not?


----------



## remy23

*Yahoo! | NBA*












> *Click Me!*
> 
> *Game 5:* *Cleveland Cavaliers* *at* *Detroit Pistons* – The Cavaliers have won two straight games to tie the series with defense, forcing 30 Detroit turnovers in the process. The Pistons were the best team in the league this season by taking care of the ball, and Flip Saunders prides himself on his ability to coach ball control. Every practice, he conducts drills and scrimmages in which turnovers are harshly penalized. It's one of the reasons his club averaged an NBA-low 10.8 miscues a game. Detroit has to get back to the type of offensive efficiency that has made it so well-balanced under Saunders. Crisper passing, sharper cuts and better focus are necessary against a Cleveland team that suddenly has found its groove defensively. The Cavaliers know that, as long as the game is low-scoring and close, LeBron James is the best player on the floor and can take over on a moment's notice. Look for the Pistons to try to push the tempo and force a higher-scoring game, which is to their advantage.


----------



## Like A Breath

Eric Snow INSISTS on throwing to Flip instead of LeBron on the break. Stupidest play possible.


----------



## futuristxen

we are missing a ton of easy shots. But our defense is for real.


----------



## remy23

Cleveland is able to consistently get into the paint but is having trouble finishing. They're lucky to be in the game right now.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Yeah we should be up about 8 right now. Way too many blown layups inside.

Gotta find a way to get Flip going. Z is looking solid early.


----------



## remy23

Big Z is protecting the rim well so far.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Damn Z tossing everything inside!


----------



## futuristxen

Welcome to the playoffs Z. Glad you could join us.


----------



## futuristxen

Cleeevland Baaasskeeetballll!!


----------



## remy23

This game is very ugly right now but that's how Cleveland has managed to beat Detroit. If a slow ugly game gives us a chance to win at the end, so be it. I'll take it.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

I don't know about you guys but i'm kind of shocked, I expected the Pistons to come out guns blazing.

R the Cavs gonna shock the world? :biggrin: I'm starting to get that feeling our guys are building confidence by the minute...dangerous game Detroit is playing right now


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Amazing how James' tiptoes the baseline like that 

Nice to see his FT shot going


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Nice drive by Andy.

Damn we are playing well


----------



## remy23

The game is tied at 20 after one.


----------



## futuristxen

We're playing messy, not finishing. But if we keep up the aggressiveness, we'll give ourselves a chance at the end. The Pistons refuse to try and play up tempo. Their arrogance is costing them, because they believe the Cavs are playing their style, and that they should win that style. If they tried to play like the Suns istead, they'd blow us out. But they refuse to make the adjustment.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

futuristxen said:


> We're playing messy, not finishing. But if we keep up the aggressiveness, we'll give ourselves a chance at the end. The Pistons refuse to try and play up tempo. Their arrogance is costing them, because they believe the Cavs are playing their style, and that they should win that style. If they tried to play like the Suns istead, they'd blow us out. But they refuse to make the adjustment.


Ill take the intensity we're showing on defense 10 times out of 10. We're missing alot of point blank shots, i'm thinking those will start to go down in time.


----------



## remy23

Nice 3-ball by Marshall. Spread the floor.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Ugly ball is working for us again! 

Like Future says, ugly it up :biggrin:


----------



## quench23

lebron with 12, and 4 airbalsl!


----------



## quench23

THat was the quickest release iv ever seen by damon, that was AMAZING


----------



## quench23

DAMON!!! from 32 FEET


----------



## quench23

SWEET PASS FROM Z OH MY GOODNESsA


----------



## quench23

Z !!! playing like the Z we're used to !!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Crucial stretch going into halftime. Keep up the defensive intensity (how about that Lebron close out :clap: )


----------



## quench23

WAHt a move by james, 18 pts and 1!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron is carving them up!!


----------



## futuristxen

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Lebron is carving them up!!


No. The Pistons are bored.


----------



## remy23

Cleveland has to be careful. Detroit is trying to speed this game up.


----------



## quench23

phew i thought that 3as 3 on james, scared me for a sec


----------



## quench23

What A Tip From Z!!


----------



## quench23

eh crappy calls on z


----------



## futuristxen

We can't get caught up with playing from ahead here. We just want to be close going into the fourth. That's all we want. I'm actually getting worried when the deficit gets up to 6 or 7, because our team might take their foot off the pedal.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

futuristxen said:


> No. The Pistons are bored.


LOL @ that lame *** excuse from the media. I can't wait to hear the excuses flowing from Barkley @ Co. if we can keep it until halftime.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

futuristxen said:


> We can't get caught up with playing from ahead here. We just want to be close going into the fourth. That's all we want. I'm actually getting worried when the deficit gets up to 6 or 7, because our team might take their foot off the pedal.


Good point. Keep it right around 3-4 pts. That way our intensity is there and the Pistons don't realize they need to turn it up a notch.


----------



## futuristxen

quench23 said:


> phew i thought that 3as 3 on james, scared me for a sec


I'm a soccer fan, and even I have never seen such a dive. Eboue had one in the CL today. But Rip's dive was ridiculous. Glad they didn't reward him. He just hopped to the floor. It was pathetic.


----------



## futuristxen

Benedict_Boozer said:


> LOL @ that lame *** excuse from the media. I can't wait to hear the excuses flowing from Barkley @ Co. if we can keep it until halftime.


I guarantee Barkley is going to tell us that the Pistons are going to win this game in the second half. I guarantee his guarantee. He may even attempt to bet money on it.

We're good if Ernie takes him up on the bet. But we're jinxed if Kenny gets our back.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

LOL @ Rip crying about that obvious foul and his previous somersault flop


----------



## remy23

Cleveland needs to keep playing their game and stay focused. Don't worry about flops or hacks.


----------



## quench23

lol lebron is just laughing in evans face, he makes the fade over him, ahahah


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Gotta be careful with Lebron scoring so many points (nice sub by Brown)

Need to keep Z and co in the game


----------



## remy23

Is that Marty on the bench with a beard? If so, I'm shocked the kid could even grow one.


----------



## quench23

good recogniztion by eric snow


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Really good game management by Brown. Nice sub getting Z out with 3 fouls.


----------



## futuristxen

We're playing like the team that has to win.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

I knew Lebron would jack up that lazy *** jumper.

Still a good half


----------



## remy23

Cleveland leads 50-45 at halftime. Let's keep this up in the second half.


----------



## futuristxen

It doesn't even feel like Lebron is dominating the offense. The bench has been awesome. Damon man...it's Damon and Andy. They bring this swagger to the team.


----------



## quench23

Benedict_Boozer said:


> I knew Lebron would jack up that lazy *** jumper.


lebrons saving his energy for the 4th :biggrin: 
haha


----------



## futuristxen

Benedict_Boozer said:


> I knew Lebron would jack up that lazy *** jumper.
> 
> Still a good half


Better than driving and picking up the offensive foul.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Great Kobe gonna dominate the discussion at halftime. Barkley gets to avoid providing reaction to the game


----------



## remy23

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Barkley gets to avoid providing reaction to the game


If Detroit comes back to win this game, I promise you Charles will have a lot to say about the game.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

Well, we've played a good game so far, now we need to keep our composure...The game is ours to win.


----------



## futuristxen

Ha. I knew Kobe would have Lebron and the Cavs back at halftime. Kobe is really smooth. He could take Ernie's job when he retires.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

^Kobe is pretty good, have to admit.

Notice Barkley gave no comments on the game, what a surprise.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

Whats this...A Z sighting, hopefully he can keep this up


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Man the confidence is building by the minute...the Cavs have been streaky all year long and we're hitting a hot streak at the right time now. This is how we played at the end of the season!

Maybe Larry was throwing off the rhthym of the team from being out so long


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Gotta come up with that rebound


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Look at Z on the floor!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Billups starting to pick it up a little.

Bron with 3 fouls


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

Z on da ground, WTF


----------



## quench23

What Foul... Wtf


----------



## remy23

Good time out by Brown. You need to stop things now.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

remy23 said:


> Good time out by Brown. You need to stop things now.


Need an answer here. Hopefully Lebron attacks the basket.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

Uh oh, Chauceys feelin it (like Jay-Z)...We gotta slow him down or we'll be down.


----------



## Pioneer10

Critical Time: can't afford dumb TO's like Flip's there.

Detroit looks like it is about to wake up


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Flip has to finish his drives, ****


----------



## Pioneer10

God damn it Flip: hit those FT"s


----------



## Pioneer10

we can't buy a board


----------



## Pioneer10

WTF: how is that an offensive foul?


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

Offensive Foul, Wtf!!! Horrible Call!!!


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

Alright, no need to panic...Just go 2 LeBron.


----------



## Pioneer10

Dumb shot by Lebron: we could use another TO


----------



## Pioneer10

I would bring Z back in the game: we need boards


----------



## remy23

Marshall with a big DUNK!


----------



## Pioneer10

Pioneer10 said:


> I would bring Z back in the game: we need boards


 Brown listened


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

DONYELL all over big ben


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Rips flopping is annoying as hell


----------



## Pioneer10

Lebron needs to stop shooting 3's and attack the basket like he did in the 1st


----------



## Pioneer10

COME ON MARSAHLL: terrible TO


----------



## quench23

marhsall cant holdon , billups will nail a 3


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Rips flopping is annoying as hell


HELL YEAH...The Pistons are gettin all the calls


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

what a bs call, he just got undercut


----------



## Pioneer10

Dammit Z: can't really blame him he's just so slow


----------



## Pioneer10

Huge shot by Flip: I think we weathered the storm


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Big shot by Flip, we'll need him in the 4th.

Right where we wanted to be, close game in the 4th!


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

Good shot 2 end the quarter for us...Now we got to strap up for the long haul ahead


----------



## quench23

flip . up by 2 going int othe 4th, detroit's crowd is gonna be a factor


----------



## futuristxen

we are right where we want to be. The foul trouble is worrisome. But now Lebron needs to put it on attack mode and close it down the stretch.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

futuristxen said:


> we are right where we want to be. The foul trouble is worrisome. But now Lebron needs to put it on attack mode and close it down the stretch.


Spread the floor, attack the basket every damn play.


----------



## Pioneer10

futuristxen said:


> we are right where we want to be. The foul trouble is worrisome. But now Lebron needs to put it on attack mode and close it down the stretch.


 Needs to stop shooting the 3's and attack the basket. We got this if he doesn't settle for the jumper


----------



## quench23

guys, its looking great, were up by 2 in the place at the start of the 4th, really.

now let the game begin. 

lebron james ladies and gentelmen


----------



## quench23

there you go, marshall for 3


----------



## Pioneer10

Keep the pressure on Detroit: each basket we make the more heat on the Pistons. We got nothing to lose


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pistons playing the flop against Lebron


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Man that was a nasty crossover!


----------



## quench23

2 early fouls in the 4th on the pistons very good, 3m ore and were in the penelty


----------



## quench23

Av Steals The Ball!!!


----------



## quench23

Foul On Rasheed Yes Yes 5 Fouls


----------



## Pioneer10

GuaranSHEED LOL


----------



## quench23

T ON SHEEd, HES SUSPENDED FOR GAME 6T ON SHEEd, HES SUSPENDED FOR GAME 6T ON SHEEd, HES SUSPENDED FOR GAME 6T ON SHEEd, HES SUSPENDED FOR GAME 6T ON SHEEd, HES SUSPENDED FOR GAME 6T ON SHEEd, HES SUSPENDED FOR GAME 6T ON SHEEd, HES SUSPENDED FOR GAME 6T ON SHEEd, HES SUSPENDED FOR GAME 6T ON SHEEd, HES SUSPENDED FOR GAME 6T ON SHEEd, HES SUSPENDED FOR GAME 6T ON SHEEd, HES SUSPENDED FOR GAME 6


----------



## futuristxen

Rasheed gone for game 6!? LOL.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

Thank u Sheed, I knew it wuz gonna happen sooner or later


----------



## quench23

marshall just missed a lay up ho my ****ing god


----------



## Pioneer10

GODDAMMIT Marshall!!!


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

Its funny how Marshall can hit all the 3's he want but misses wide *** open layups.


----------



## quench23

hmm i thought the Ts reset in the playoffs, i dont know


----------



## Pioneer10

Blah: these bad mistakes could cost us (FLIP TO, Marshall blown layup) instead of a ten point lead we're only up by 3


----------



## quench23

lebron ... cmon


----------



## Pioneer10

Great D by Flip!!!


----------



## quench23

there you go lol


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

Thank u Bron, Donyell should take note on how 2 make a layup


----------



## Pioneer10

MOre GREAT D: GO CAVS


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

good force


----------



## futuristxen

quench23 said:


> hmm i thought the Ts reset in the playoffs, i dont know


They do, only it takes less to miss a game. And Sheed has already racked up the limit.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Oh man I can taste it...the Pistons are going all out right now, full court press, sending Wallace all the way out in Lebron's grill....and our guys are still right there!


----------



## futuristxen

We are right where we want it. Close game. 4th quarter. Guys just have to continue to focus defensively.


----------



## quench23

that missed lay up by marshall will haunt us i can feel it


----------



## Pioneer10

Have to cut back dumb shots and TO's and we got this. Keep the lead till we can iso Lebron each play for the last 2 minutes.

Hell with 2 minutes to go if we have a big enough lead: i'd play hack a ben


----------



## pmac34

whens Larry comin back?


----------



## quench23

see its 7 Ts not 3, hes avaliabel for game 6

BTW WHY IS LEBRON SHOOTING JUMPERS


----------



## Pioneer10

Damn Lebron don't shoot the jumper


----------



## quench23

T on flip


----------



## pmac34

another T


----------



## quench23

Marshall Accually Makes A Free Throw Rofles!


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

Flip got T'd...There starting 2 panic, they're gittin scared


----------



## quench23

Wow Z... Wow


----------



## Pioneer10

Z blah!


----------



## quench23

mcdyues just maade a 16 footer, so ya marshall gives him another one, smart


----------



## Pioneer10

Freakin A Z: keep you're ****ing head in the game


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

C'mon Cavs...If we get this stop they'll be so demoralized


----------



## pmac34

get Z outa there


----------



## quench23

now flip misses lay up0


----------



## Pioneer10

Bullhist hta was a clear foul on FLip defender


----------



## pmac34

was flip tryin to alley ben or somethin?


----------



## quench23

av saves us , again


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

Thank you Andy.


----------



## Pioneer10

he got fouled


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Huge defensive play by Varejao.

Lebron needs to get us a basket here, attack the basket PLS


----------



## pmac34

Z looks stoned


----------



## Pioneer10

That was a bull**** makeup call: Flip was hacked twice on that break


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

We need a score.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

James needs to stop using the pick and roll out in the corners, he's alot more effective from the top of the key. 

Take it up there and ATTACK THE HOLE!


----------



## Pioneer10

Come on James: attack the basket - we need the drives. 

THE PISTONS ARE IN THE PENALTY

DRIVE DRVIE DRIVE


----------



## quench23

lebron suckingm it up in teh 4th, hes got like 7 pts


----------



## Pioneer10

we need a bucket bad


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

come on guys...we can't let them stay close


----------



## Pioneer10

WTF lebron


----------



## quench23

What The Ufck Is Lebron Doing.


----------



## pmac34

drive lebron please


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

BS touch foul on Flip...What are these refs doing.


----------



## pmac34

Finallly


----------



## remy23

James high off the glass.


----------



## quench23

rofl at reggie's WOIW WOWO it was just a bank rofl


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pistons getting so many lucky bounces


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

Good score by Bron...damn Tayshaun is going to the line


----------



## pmac34

WTF is reggie sayin all i hear is ben wallace and glass


----------



## remy23

Damon Jones!!!!!!!


----------



## quench23

And 1 3 By James Oh My God


----------



## pmac34

DJ MOTha****A


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## quench23

make that jones!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

pmac34 said:


> DJ MOTha****A


 :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :cheers:


----------



## quench23

wow ****.


----------



## pmac34

that wasnt good


----------



## Pioneer10

wtf happened there


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

horrible shot by Damon...what was he thinking?!?!?!


----------



## Pioneer10

Good TO by Brown.

The team needs to calm down and go to Lebron: Drive to hole hard James.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

Another score needed here


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

McDyess is playing out of his mind


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pioneer10 said:


> Good TO by Brown.
> 
> The team needs to calm down and go to Lebron: Drive to hole hard James.


I know PLEASE drive Lebron. Top of the key, ISO NO PICK AND ROLL

PLEASE NO PICK AND ROLL, spread the floor and ISO for Lebron to drive


----------



## quench23

he was going for the dagger,and well... he got stuffed


----------



## pmac34

Reggie Miller said:


> Chauncey Billups, they dont call him Mr Big shot for *anything*.


reggies an idiot lol!


----------



## Adam

remy23 said:


> Damon Jones!!!!!!!


sucks


----------



## pmac34

quench23 said:


> he was going for the dagger,and well... he got stuffed


that about sums it up


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

I agree...we need a drive


----------



## Pioneer10

I can't believe Lebron is leading this load of crap team this far. I'm serious this team has some bad players on it


----------



## quench23

wow at that pass , wow


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Wow nice out of bounds play.

Get us at least 1 here AV


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

good find...Varejao knock these down puhlease


----------



## pmac34

my douchebag - oh, i mean brother - just switched the TV to southpark :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Pioneer10

AV on the FT line =


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

well, 1 is better than none thats 4 sure.


----------



## quench23

key steal there, billups fouls out


----------



## Pioneer10

Billups is GONE !!!!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Billups fouled out? OMG


----------



## remy23

Billups fouls out.


----------



## pmac34

**** i wanna watch!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## quench23

wow at lebron **** MAN


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

well Chauncey is out...Gosh, Bron just missed the last one.


----------



## Pioneer10

WTF hit you're goddamn FT's LEberon 

AHshdflaheihaljnd fajdfhaoiehifa;eif

I'm going to have a heart attack

akjdfpaoehia;nfdkf;


----------



## pmac34

asdgfhsIGYE!


----------



## quench23

**** av fouls out


----------



## Pioneer10

Damn we lose AV


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

**** we needed AV to guard the pick and roll


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

and another BS call...What the heck was that...That looked clean


----------



## remy23

No more AV. Ouch.


----------



## pmac34

whos comin in 4 him>?


----------



## Pioneer10

Was that a foul?


----------



## quench23

2 pt lead 1;43


----------



## Pioneer10

Dammit  ****ing A


----------



## pmac34

whos in for AV?


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

damn...we need a bucket now, shut their crowd up. we cant let them take the lead


----------



## quench23

****...************


----------



## quench23

belwallace on teh FT line,


----------



## Pioneer10

Wallace pulled Z down WTF


----------



## remy23

Big Z fouls out.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

WHAT...no overthe back?!?!?


----------



## quench23

if we go into overtime theresn o way we can win it


----------



## Pioneer10

This will be a heartbreakin loss


----------



## pmac34

ben on the line :clap: :clap:


----------



## quench23

**** lebron is down


----------



## Pioneer10

WTF Wallace over the back on Lebron: NO CALL


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

I guess that wasn't a foul either (sarcasm)...WHAT ARE THESE REFS DOING, THERE HANDING THE GAME TO DETROIT!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

That's a foul on Wallace, make the ****ing call


----------



## pmac34

Nooooooooo


----------



## quench23

lebrons fine, cmon lebron please make 1 good decision in the 4th, we need it now


----------



## remy23

Drew!!!!!


----------



## quench23

DREW!!!! AND THEY"ll GET HTE LAST SHOT


----------



## pmac34

Drewwwww Gooooooooooooodennnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

Good Bucket Drew!!! We Need A Stop, Lets Get A Stop!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Great pass and finish by Drew!!

Man big time play by Gooden


----------



## Pioneer10

Great pass and GREaat FINISH BY DREW!!!


----------



## Pioneer10

That was a man's layup Drew: not some weak ****.

Good job!


----------



## quench23

i smell a 3 by rip city


----------



## Pioneer10

quench23 said:


> i smell a 3 by rip city


 Man you sure are negative for a Cavs fan


----------



## pmac34

cavs get last shot just as no off rebs


----------



## quench23

MARSHALL WITH THE GAME WINING BLOCk


----------



## pmac34

Woot


----------



## Pioneer10

No Snow!

Bad Move


----------



## quench23

Eric Snow Is A Genious, Throw The Ball , Genuious Play


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Risky play by Snow....


----------



## remy23

What a bizarre sequence.


----------



## Pioneer10

Dammit: Snow messed up there


----------



## pmac34

if they hit this eric snow will commit suicide


----------



## remy23

Cleveland Wins!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## quench23

Rip Is An Idiot Ahahahharip Is An Idiot Ahahahharip Is An Idiot Ahahahharip Is An Idiot Ahahahharip Is An Idiot Ahahahha


----------



## pmac34

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :clap: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

What now *****es!~!!!


----------



## futuristxen

Believe *****es Believe!!!


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

Game!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

What you gotta say now Barkley!!!


----------



## futuristxen

Wakkkkkie Wakkie Detroit!!!


----------



## quench23

Marshall Won This One For Us,


----------



## remy23

*Box Score*

*Cleveland 86, Detroit 84*


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

quench23 said:


> Marshall Won This One For Us,


I don't know about all dat, We still won though. Thank God the refs didn't fall for another Rip Hamilton flop, I would've put a hole through my computer if that **** was to happen.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

wow, no offense but i didnt think you all would be able to win a game vs the Pistons, but wow, but then again you guys did win what 49-50 games? Can i ask you all somthing, did DJ improve on def, b/c last year there wasnt a chance that we would put DJ on Rip..


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

I think that's the Pistons 1st home loss of the playoffs!! If Lebron can carry this group past the Pistons imagine down the line when we add more talent...oh my gawd.


----------



## KDOS

great game you guys, i really hope you guys can close it on 6. :cheers:


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

Benedict_Boozer said:


> I think that's the Pistons 1st home loss of the playoffs!! If Lebron can carry this group past the Pistons imagine down the line when we add more talent...oh my gawd.


that is exactly whats going through my mind


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Benedict_Boozer said:


> I think that's the Pistons 1st home loss of the playoffs!! If Lebron can carry this group past the Pistons imagine down the line when we add more talent...oh my gawd.


 :no: Stop it please! Dont get ahead of yourselves, i mean im not saying that you guys cant close it, i'm saying just watch out, it takes a lot to rattle the pistons, they've been down before as you heard King James say, they were down two yrs ago, and down last yr int he ECF. But now you are atleast going to go 7 if you lose this next one, wow...


----------



## CHKNWANG321

just think about it guys
its lebron's first playoff and he has a chance to go to the eastern conference finals and knock out the back to back eastern conference champs.

z showed up
marshall stepped up
lebron was lebron again

im am speechless. the only word i can think of to say is "WOW"

we are all witnesses


----------



## cima

CHKNWANG321 said:


> we are all witnesses


funny, i think we should make a bet with pistons fans. if they lose, they should change their avatar to yours until the playoffs are over.


----------



## maswe12

As a heat fan Id LOVE to have the cavs win the next game. Can you all imagine 4-7 games like the last one with Wade and Lebron? NBA offices must be very excited about the possibility. Wade in his press conference talked about how he was rooting for his boy lebron and the competitiveness between the two would be off the hook. I dont think either of us can beat the mavs so we might as well be entertained in the ECFs


----------



## IbizaXL

Congrats to you guys, wish you the best to close them out at Cleveland :biggrin:


----------



## deranged40

Dwyane Wade said:


> :no: Stop it please! Dont get ahead of yourselves, i mean im not saying that you guys cant close it, i'm saying just watch out, it takes a lot to rattle the pistons, they've been down before as you heard King James say, they were down two yrs ago, and down last yr int he ECF. But now you are atleast going to go 7 if you lose this next one, wow...


Get ahead of themselves? What the fans are concentrating on has no bearing whatsoever on what the team does.


----------



## Zuca

Congrats guys! I hope that you beat Pistons in next game... So we will probably have a new NBA franchise that wins the championship...


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Well guys being one of the huge fans and a poster on here. It was sad I didnt get to see the game live, but I had to work and taped it. What a great game, lets not get ahead of ourselves we are all Cleveland fans (well some of us) and we know that talking about a good future is never a good thing.

Keep our heads up and gooooo Cavs on friday...


----------



## Morongk22

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> Well guys being one of the huge fans and a poster on here. It was sad I didnt get to see the game live, but I had to work and taped it. What a great game, lets not get ahead of ourselves we are all Cleveland fans (well some of us) and we know that talking about a good future is never a good thing.
> 
> Keep our heads up and gooooo Cavs on friday...


Some cavs fan you are, a true supporter would of skipped work and found a new job. And dont give me the it was my first day BS.

HAHA, im just playing buddy.


----------



## remy23

*Beacon Journal | 5/18/2006 | Articles*












> *Cavaliers play as team to manage the improbable*
> 
> By Tom Reed
> 
> *AUBURN HILLS, MICH. -* The Detroit Pistons lose at home about as often as Tiger Woods squanders a 2-shot lead on Sundays at Augusta.
> 
> Pistons' setbacks at the Palace of Auburn Hills are as infrequent as Drew Gooden game-winning baskets; as rare as dominating Zydrunas Ilgauskas postseason performances; as unusual as Ira Newble sightings in tie games.
> 
> You see where we're going with this? Back to Cleveland with the Cavaliers holding an improbable 3-2 series lead after an 86-84 victory on Wednesday night.
> 
> The Pistons, who entered this pivotal game with a 42-4 home record, have no idea from where this Cavs' insurgency is coming. Neither do the Cavs.
> 
> And that's exactly the point. It's no longer just LeBron James having to do everything for the Cavs to win. Coach Mike Brown's team is getting contributions from all precincts at the most opportune time.
> 
> It's why the Cavs, who trailed the series 2-0, have a chance to return home and close out the Pistons.
> 
> So many heroes, so little space.
> 
> “This is such an interesting team,'' said the much-maligned Ilgauskas, who scored 14 points, grabbed 10 rebounds and blocked six shots in easily his best playoff outing. “We've been knocked on our behinds. People have doubted us, but these guys believed in each other and themselves.''
> 
> James obviously led the charge with 32 points and the critical assist on Gooden's basket with 27.8 seconds remaining.
> 
> The Cavs' face of the franchise, however, scored five points in the fourth quarter. He tallied seven points in the fourth quarter on Monday night.
> 
> And the Cavs won both games.
> 
> It's a sign of a team jelling, a group effort that neither the Pistons, nor many others, saw coming. The James solo has become an all-skate.
> 
> It's Donyell Marshall chipping in 14 points, 13 rebounds and a critical blocked shot with 11.9 seconds left.
> 
> It's Damon Jones hitting two massive 3-point baskets.
> 
> It's Gooden prying himself off the bench, having played all of 40 seconds in the fourth quarter, and showing the poise not to rush his layup opportunity on the beautiful feed from James.
> 
> “I took a picture of the basket,'' Gooden said. “That's what my high school coach always used to say... I took my time.''
> 
> The Pistons, meanwhile, are running out of it. Only a fool would start preparing their epitaph, but having lost three consecutive games they are a dazed champion.
> 
> Rasheed Wallace's Game 4 prediction backfired. In explaining away the Cavs win on Monday he opined: “Even the sun shines on a dog's (butt) sometimes.''
> 
> It's a funny line, but the reality is that it's the Pistons hides that are being tanned at crunch time. The Cavs have won 17 of their last 19 games decided by four points or less.
> 
> With the Pistons seemingly invincible a week ago, the Cavs have been the better team since halftime of Game 2.
> 
> “It's not that they are the Big Bad Wolf and we're the Three Little Pigs,'' James said.
> 
> The Pistons, however, are the ones huffing and puffing. Wallace and coach Flip Saunders were each assessed technicals. They are losing their composure while the Cavs appear to be gaining it.
> 
> The Cavs are relying on defense and each other. They inserted Newble in a tie game at end of the third quarter and he stopped Tayshaun Prince long enough for Flip Murray to steal the ball.
> 
> It's a play that helped preserve one of the most remarkable stats of the night. On their home floor, the Pistons never held a second-half lead.
> 
> Every time they stopped one threat, another emerged. The Cavs bench outscored its Detroit counterpart for the fourth consecutive game -- this time by a 28-13 count.
> 
> How good has Marshall looked in recent games? How about Jones, eliminated by the Pistons the past two postseasons, playing 23 minutes and contributing eight points?
> 
> “It's great to have guys with experience who are familiar with these pressure situations,'' Cavs General Manager Danny Ferry said. “Our poise and composure were strong tonight.''
> 
> It's a team coming together at the right time -- led by James, but no longer totally reliant on him. So many heroes, so little space.





> *Cavs top big, bad Pistons, lead series*
> *LeBron scores 32 in road victory, possible clincher set for Cleveland*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> Beacon Journal sportswriter
> 
> *AUBURN HILLS, MICH. -* The Detroit Pistons huffed and puffed, but they couldn't blow down the little Cavaliers.
> 
> Defying conventional wisdom, but not their surging confidence, the Cavs continue to amaze with their sudden savvy and cool execution. In another heart-stopper, the Cavs again prevailed 86-84 on Wednesday, turning their once-lopsided series against the heavily favored Pistons into a basketball fairy tale.
> 
> “It's not that they're the Big Bad Wolf and we're the Three Little Pigs,'' LeBron James said.
> 
> This story, though, does have a moral: Sometimes togetherness and a fearless great player can overcome talent, experience and the will of 22,076 fans. That happened in Game 5 as the Cavs won their third consecutive playoff game, a feat never before achieved in franchise history. And with a 3-2 series lead heading back to Quicken Loans Arena on Friday, the Cavs are in position to advance to the Eastern Conference finals for the first time in 13 years with another win.
> 
> James led a collective effort that was part toughness and part composure. He had 32 points -- his best offensive game of this series -- but his contributions were just a plank in the platform.
> 
> It's a strong one. They've now won 17 of their past 19 games decided by four points or less and are 5-0 in them in these playoffs.
> 
> Following up on the momentum the Cavs gathered the last time they visited the vaunted Palace of Auburn Hills -- when a massive second-half comeback came up just short in Game 2 -- the Cavs got a total team effort in stunning the Pistons, who had been 42-4 at home this season. It was epitomized by the final stretch, in which James was just a bit player.
> 
> His whip-pass out of a double-team set up Drew Gooden for the difference-making layup with 27 seconds to play -- the same Gooden who hadn't played at all in the fourth quarter of the last two games and played just 14 minutes in Game 5, until Anderson Varejao and Zydrunas Ilgauskas fouled out within moments of each other.
> 
> Gooden took the pass and allowed Tayshaun Prince to jump over him as he calmly moved around him and kissed it off the glass.
> 
> “I took a picture of the basket,'' Gooden said. “That's what my high school coach always used to say. I took my time and focused.''
> 
> Shortly thereafter, Prince tried to get redemption by driving to the basket. He was the Pistons' best offensive weapon, scoring 21 points on a night when Chauncey Billups and Richard Hamilton combined to go 11-of-32 shooting.
> 
> As Prince tossed his layup into the air, James tried to swat it and whiffed, only to have Donyell Marshall come through and reject it. It was the Cavs' 10th block of the night and just one of Marshall's big plays. He had 14 points and 13 rebounds as the Cavs' bench players outscored the Pistons' reserves 28-13.
> 
> “It was the biggest block of my career,'' Marshall said.
> 
> There was one last chance for the Pistons with 1.9 seconds left. James suspected Hamilton would get the ball and head for the corner, and when he did, James and Marshall swarmed him. Hamilton tried to twist and get the shot off, but the ball sprung free and dribbled away -- like the Pistons' season at the Cavs' hands.
> 
> The Pistons played tight, picking up two technicals for arguing with officials and repeatedly making sloppy turnovers or missing open shots. The Cavs built a 10-point lead and never trailed in the second half, always getting a big basket or a defensive stop when they needed it. It has been a regular occurrence for 3 ? games now.
> 
> Ilgauskas helped with his best game of the playoffs -- 14 points, 10 rebounds and six blocks. Damon Jones scored eight points off the bench, and Eric Snow had seven assists and just one turnover.
> 
> It has left the Cavs on the brink of perhaps the greatest accomplishment in franchise history, not that they're admitting it.
> 
> “This doesn't mean anything if we lose the last two games,'' James said. “We don't feel privileged, we don't feel comfortable coming in here and beating Detroit. We'll just go home and continue to relax and play good offense and defense and try to close it out.''





> *CAVS DO IT!*
> *Cleveland humbles Pistons at Palace; LeBron scores 32*
> 
> By Terry Pluto
> 
> Cavaliers fan, how is your heart this morning? Did you get _any_ sleep at all last night? Do you find yourself counting down the hours to the game Friday night at Quicken Loans Arena?
> 
> Can you believe what you have been watching this week?
> 
> Let's start with Wednesday's final score: Cavaliers 86, Detroit Pistons 84.
> 
> Let's say that again: Cavaliers 86, Detroit Pistons 84, as in the Cavs are now one game away from facing the Miami Heat in the Eastern Conference finals.
> 
> Let's remember this statistic: The team that wins Game 5 in a best-of-seven series when it's tied 2-2 wins the series 73 percent of the time.
> 
> The Cavs were in this same position a few weeks ago when they beat the Washington Wizards, putting them away in six games.
> 
> Let's quickly remember that the powerful Pistons are not the undisciplined Wizards, but the Cavaliers just might be the hottest playoff team right now.
> 
> Not sure about that?
> 
> Well, the winning basket in this game was scored by... Drew Gooden?
> 
> Yes, Drew Gooden.
> 
> The same Drew Gooden who played a total of 40 seconds in the fourth quarter -- and the same Drew Gooden who was on the court only because Anderson Varejao _and_ Zydrunas Ilgauskas had fouled out.
> 
> *Emotional ride*
> 
> It's becoming _this_ kind of playoffs for the Cavs. Larry Hughes is out following the death of his brother. The Cavs lose their two key big men to fouls on the road. Gooden, who at times seemed lost in the third quarter, suddenly found his focus when it meant the most.
> 
> Cavs coach Mike Brown always says, “One day, one game at a time.''
> 
> How about this: If it's not one Cavaliers hero, it's another.
> 
> With 27.8 seconds left, the score was 84-84. The Cavs had the ball, and it wisely was in the hands of LeBron James. Everyone in the Palace of Auburn Hills assumed James would shoot the ball. The Pistons ran several defenders at James.
> 
> Gooden noticed his man had abandoned him for James, and Gooden did what any player should when open and James has the ball: SPRINT FOR THE RIM! Gooden bolted to the basket. James delivered a perfect pass. Gooden caught it, got his balance, then made a power layup.
> 
> Give him a total of four points for the game, but that was enough for the Cavs.
> 
> “The first thing I thought was, `Take a picture of the basket,' '' Gooden said. “Take my time. That's what my high school coach taught me.''
> 
> Bet someone can give Gooden a photo of this game-winning shot to hang on his wall and maybe send a copy to his high school coach.
> 
> The Pistons still had a chance to win, but Donyell Marshall blocked a running left-handed floater from about 10 feet. The ball bounced out to the Pistons' Lindsay Hunter, who badly missed a 17-footer.
> 
> *Plenty of heroes*
> 
> Stop for a moment, and consider the heroes: Marshall (14 points, 13 rebounds), Gooden and, yes, James, who racked up 32 points, five assists and five rebounds. Brown quickly mentioned center Zydrunas Ilgauskas (14 points, 10 rebounds, six blocks) and Damon Jones (eight points off the bench).
> 
> Do you realize that the Cavaliers have now won _three_ in a row against the Pistons, the team with the NBA's best regular season record? Or that they won in a building where the Pistons were 42-4 before Wednesday night? Or that the Cavs are scaring the rest of the NBA right now, because they are a growing team led by a great player peaking at the right time?
> 
> *Huff and puff*
> 
> “It's not like they're the Big Bad Wolf and we're the Three Little Pigs,'' James said.
> 
> Not with the Cavs playing hard, hungry, hustling basketball.
> 
> James said earlier in the week that the team winning the first road game would win the series. He didn't back off from that prediction after the game.
> 
> “But this doesn't mean anything if we lose'' the last two games, said James, almost like an honor student repeating the multiplication tables. Voice steady, tone calm, a confident chin out, eyes focused.
> 
> It's almost like James expected something like this to happen.
> 
> Considering how he just made First Team All-NBA, and how he has had so much success so soon in his basketball life -- maybe he did.
> 
> And maybe that's why the amazing Cavaliers are in this incredible position today.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Beacon Journal | 5/18/2006 | Articles*

do you guys have those witness shirts?


----------



## CHKNWANG321

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> Well guys being one of the huge fans and a poster on here. It was sad I didnt get to see the game live, but I had to work and taped it. What a great game, lets not get ahead of ourselves we are all Cleveland fans (well some of us) and we know that talking about a good future is never a good thing.
> 
> Keep our heads up and gooooo Cavs on friday...


 I know what you mean. Ive been dissappointed way too many times 2 look forward


----------



## cgcatsfan

Serious props to Lebron and the Cavs for the way they've stepped up to the challenge. 
LeBron and the Cavs are starting to come into their own. 
Looking forward to the next game!!


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

A couple things too look at from this game, and one that really caught my eye. Prince played all 48 minutes guarding Lebron on most of them. And he ended up with 0 fouls, thats kinda strange. 

Zydrunas looked like Ben Wallace about anytime someone came into the paint, maybe Mike Brown resting Z for the most part this season with about 30 minutes playing time, Zydrunas is really finding his legs while others may be finding some fatiqued legs. 

Also, Mike Brown being a rookie coach winning 50 games, and taking his team 1 game away from the ECF in his first season. His team defense is really coming around as a team, really really coming around. 

Also fellas, Just think we are doin this withour a big free agent acquistion in Hughes, basically the whole season. This would be like not having a Mike Redd or Ray Allen all year. Just think a healthy and better mentally and physically Hughes all next year. Nothing against Flip, but he isnt a Larry Hughes. 

And we really have to think about how the first 60 games were for Damon and Marshall, they were horried. But look at them now, they are holding us together, they are truely the glue that hold this machine together. Hitting big shots, Damon playing defense, and Marshall rebounding and blocking shots, posting up, and taking balls to the hoop. 



I like us now, and I like our future.


----------



## remy23

*The Plain Dealer | 5/18/2006 | Articles*












> *Game 5 at a glance*
> 
> Thursday, May 18, 2006
> 
> By the numbers
> 
> 1 Pistons’ home playoff losses.
> 
> 1 Pistons’ road playoff wins in four tries.
> 
> 2 Free-throw lane violations in the first half (one by each team).
> 
> 4 Airballs by LeBron James in the first half.
> 
> 6 Blocked shots by Zydrunas Ilgauskas.
> 
> 10 Blocked shots by the Cavs.
> 
> *Chewing the fat*
> 
> After Game 3, Detroit’s Antonio McDyess showed reporters a perfect impression of Anderson Varejao’s teeth in his forearm. The two got tangled up on a play, and McDyess’ arm was forced upward into Varejao’s open mouth.
> 
> It wasn’t exactly Mike Tyson taking off a chunk of Evander Holyfield’s ear, but it made for an amusing exchange in the locker room in Detroit Wednesday night.
> 
> Varejao was asked whether he bit McDyess.
> 
> “I was just trying to help my team, be aggressive and play hard,” Varejao said.
> 
> So, Varejao was asked, you admit you bit him?
> 
> “No, no,” he said with a smile. “The team did.”
> 
> Oddly enough, the two collided again late in the first quarter Wednesday.
> 
> *Hot air*
> 
> During the introductions before each game here, the Pistons use the same sort of flame throwers at the end of the courts as the Cavs. Directly above one of them are the numbers retired by the Pistons. Every time the flames shoot up, Isiah Thomas’ 11 and Bob Lanier’s 16 take the brunt of it.
> 
> Of course, Thomas, general manager of the horrible New York Knicks, is probably used to taking the heat from the New York reporters.
> 
> *True Blue II*
> 
> Remember the vendor with the blue hair who had “See LeBron learn” painted in white for Game 2? For Game 5, he had the same hair with a new message for the Pistons: “Make your shots.”
> 
> *The mane event*
> 
> Detroit Free Press reporter Shannon Shelton, a former Plain Dealer intern, got quite a reception when she walked into the Cavaliers locker room to interview Varejao before Game 5.
> 
> “It’s your sister,” Sasha Pavlovic told Varejao.
> 
> The two share a common hairstyle. While discussing styling tips, Shelton told Varejao, “Use more conditioner.”
> 
> *Air pressure*
> 
> Before Game 5, Detroit sports-talk station WDFN polled its callers as to which individual was under the most pressure to perform on Wednesday night. The winner?
> Pistons coach Flip Saunders.
> 
> *Thanks for the help*
> 
> Detroit’s Rasheed Wallace received the NBA’s Community Assist Award for the month of April.
> 
> The award is in recognition of the community service Wallace does in the Detroit area, but Cleveland fans probably would like to recognize him for the assist he gave the Cavs, too. It seemed his guaran-Sheed prediction spurred the Cavaliers — and enraged their fans to unheard of levels of noise.
> 
> - By Mary Schmitt Boyer





> *CAVALIERS INSIDER*
> *Chosen one; indeed: LeBron’s All-NBA*
> 
> Thursday, May 18, 2006
> 
> *Branson Wright
> Plain Dealer Reporter*
> 
> *Auburn Hills, Mich. -* LeBron James was named to the All-NBA First Team on Wednesday, becoming the youngest player to earn the honor and the second player in franchise history to be named to the first team.
> 
> "Hard work pays off and it's a credit to my teammates and coaching staff that put me in a position to be on the first team," James said. "It is just going to add to the awards and the achievements I've received thus far in my career."
> 
> James led all players in first-place votes (116) and total points (610). Coach Mike Brown said James was most deserving.
> 
> "I'm excited [for him]," Brown said.
> 
> James was voted MVP of the All-Star Game and finished second behind Steve Nash in the MVP voting. He earned two Eastern Conference Player of the Month awards (November and March) and was named Eastern Player of the Week five times, including an unprecedented three consecutive weeks.
> 
> James, at the age of 21 years, 138 days, is the youngest player to be named All-NBA. Mark Price was the last Cavalier to earn first-team honors, following the 1992-93 season.
> 
> Zydrunas Ilgauskas was the only other Cavalier to receive votes. Ilgauskas received five points.
> 
> *GQ:*
> 
> Damon Jones made another fashion statement prior to Game 5 when he entered The Palace with a tiger sports jacket. In Game 1, Jones wore a leopard jacket.
> 
> "This is a time of the year where my personality needs to be exposed to the world," Jones said. "[That personality and coat] is vibrant and exotic."
> 
> *No rush:*
> 
> The Cavs will not rush Larry Hughes to return to the team. The team and members of the organization attended the funeral services for Hughes' brother, Justin, in St. Louis on Tuesday. Hughes has not played since Game 2.
> 
> *Slide:*
> 
> Pistons point guard Chauncey Billups is not having the success he had against Milwaukee in the first round.
> 
> Billups shot 46.2 percent and averaged 22.2 points per game against the Bucks. In the first four games against the Cavs, Billups averaged 15 points and 37.2 percent from the field. He scored 17 on Wednesday, but had six turnovers and fouled out in the final minutes.





> *Cavs seize control with road surprise*
> 
> Thursday, May 18, 2006
> 
> *Branson Wright
> Plain Dealer Reporter*
> 
> *Auburn Hills, Mich. -* LeBron James did not make a guarantee, but at the end of Monday's Game 4, he said the first team to win on the road would win this Eastern Conference semifinals series.
> 
> James did not change his mind on Wednesday night. Not after the Cavaliers won their third consecutive game, 86-84, over the Detroit Pistons to take a stunning 3-2 lead in the best-of-seven series and set up a potential clincher at home on Friday night.
> 
> "I still feel that way," James said. "The one thing we have to do is to protect home. We know they're going to come at us strong. We're also one of the best teams in the NBA playing at home, too. We can't feel comfortable about this. We'll have to refocus [today] and get ready for Friday."
> 
> One more victory over the two-time Eastern Conference champions sends the Cavs to the Eastern Finals against the Miami Heat, a series the Pistons reserved when they ended the year with the best regular-season record.
> 
> Now, the Pistons are on the ropes and the Cavs are winding up for the knockout blow.
> 
> "This is a big steppingstone for our team and we just have to keep getting better," said James, who led all scorers with 32 points.
> 
> The Cavs have come together without teammate Larry Hughes.
> 
> Hughes has not been with the team since Game 2 because of the death of his brother, Justin. The team mourned with Hughes and his family during Tuesday's funeral service in St. Louis.
> 
> Hughes has remained on the team's mind.
> 
> "It's all about Larry right now," James said. "Larry's spirit and strength is really what's helping us right now. Everything we're doing on and off the court is for Larry and his family."
> 
> The series started with the Pistons racing to a Game 1 rout followed by another easy victory in Game 2. But the Cavs have turned the series around. The Pistons have not lost three straight since the 2004-05 season.
> 
> It was a somber mood in the Pistons' locker room.
> 
> "If you see somebody happy, let me know," Chauncey Billups said. "I want to know who it is. It's disappointing."
> 
> The Pistons rallied from a deficit that reached 10 points in the third quarter. Billups led a charge that tied the game at 66 before Flip Murray's jumper gave Cleveland the lead at the end of the quarter.
> 
> Down the stretch, Antonio McDyess scored inside to tie the score at 84 with 1:20 left. Ben Wallace got into position to give the Pistons the lead with 40 seconds left but missed consecutive free throws. James cashed in on the Cavs' next possession when he found Drew Gooden open underneath for a two-point lead with 27 seconds left.
> 
> "I came off the screen really patient, Ben Wallace jumped out, I got around him," James said. "They had a miscue and that allowed Drew to creep around the baseline and I was able to find him underneath and he made a strong effort."
> 
> Donyell Marshall denied the Pistons' best chance for a tie when he blocked Tayshaun Prince's short hook. The Pistons regained possession with 1.8 left, but Richard Hamilton lost the ball in the corner.
> 
> "Our guys stayed poised and composed as possible in a situation like that," said Cavs coach Mike Brown.





> *Cavs flip script against Pistons*
> *Detroit somber after Game 5 loss*
> 
> Thursday, May 18, 2006
> 
> *Mary Schmitt Boyer
> Plain Dealer Reporter*
> 
> *Auburn Hills, Mich. -* It is very, very quiet in the Detroit Pistons' locker room.
> 
> A mob of reporters has Chauncey Billups backed into a corner, which was how the rest of his teammates must be feeling after an 86-84 loss to the Cavaliers in Game 5 of the Eastern Conference semifinals on Wednesday night in The Palace.
> 
> The Pistons, the defending Eastern Conference champions who lost to the San Antonio Spurs in Game 7 of the NBA Finals last June and have been on a mission to return, now trail the Cavs in the best-of-seven series, 3-2. Game 6 is Friday night in Cleveland.
> 
> Billups' voice is barely a whisper as he talked about the somber mood.
> 
> "If you see somebody happy, let me know," he said.
> 
> Tayshaun Prince dressed silently in front of a locker a few feet away before being taken to the interview room. He said he was not tired after getting 21 points and eight rebounds despite spending 47 of his 48 minutes guarding LeBron James. He tried to sound optimistic but he was not particularly convincing.
> 
> "We've been in this situation before a couple of years ago in the New Jersey series," he said.
> 
> In the Eastern Conference semifinals in 2003-04, the Pistons lost Game 5 at home to New Jersey to fall behind in the series, 3-2, but won the next two games. They beat Indiana in six games in the Eastern Conference finals and then beat the Los Angeles Lakers in five games in the NBA Finals to win the franchise's third NBA title.
> 
> But there's one thing wrong with Prince's reference. That year, the Pistons were the underdogs. This year, that role is being played by the Cavaliers.
> 
> "We can't feel sorry for ourselves," Detroit coach Flip Saunders said. "It's a tough road now. Cleveland is playing extremely well. LeBron is playing unbelievable. They're playing with a lot of confidence. But that doesn't mean the series is over."
> 
> Prince acknowledged that the Pistons were playing tight.
> 
> "That's definitely unlike us," he said, blaming some of the Pistons' problems late in the game on the fact that Billups fouled out with 2:12 left in the game and Rasheed Wallace was limited to 22 minutes because of foul trouble and the sore ankle he suffered in Game 4 on Monday.
> 
> But Saunders said he was not surprised his veteran team was feeling the pressure.
> 
> "They're human beings," he said. "We're all trying to do it all at once rather than letting it happen. When you have to chase something, sometimes it just doesn't work out.
> 
> "We have to go out and just play. Now, it's like in NCAA Tournament. We can't afford to lose. We've got to win to stay alive. Every possession is that much more important. We've got to revert back to what we did during season and find ways to win on road and find ways to pull it out."
> 
> Billups tried to remain upbeat and his voice got a little stronger as he told reporters, "I'm not concerned because I know what we're capable of. We've been there before. Everybody knows that. We've got to take it one game at a time. We can't be looking for a Game 7, because if you're not careful, there won't be one. I'm not concerned. I know what we're capable of, and I'll be ready by Friday."





> *Cavs fans brimming with optimism at bar party*
> 
> Thursday, May 18, 2006
> 
> *Joe Guillen
> Plain Dealer Reporter*
> 
> The Cavaliers may have shocked professional basketball experts with their nail-biting win Wednesday night, but fans gathering in Cleveland saw it coming.
> 
> "They're going to win," said Landry Park, 21, during halftime at Johnny Malloy's sports bar in Cleveland Heights. "They got a lot of heart."
> 
> Indeed, the upstart Cavaliers showed their playoff mettle in Detroit, upsetting the favored Pistons, 86-84.
> 
> Cavaliers supporters flocked to the sports bar on Euclid Heights Boulevard, home of the team's official playoff party. Inside, there were many elements of The Q's playoff atmosphere that fans reveled in during the Cavs' recent back-to-back playoff victories.
> 
> The Cavalier girls and Moondog, the team mascot, mingled with the crowd. A public address announcer hyped up fans during commercial breaks while a DJ behind him played hip-hop music. And there were giveaways galore: signs promoting Nike's now-famous "Witness" T-shirts and rally towels.
> 
> The bar occupies the former Centrum Theater, so fans watched the game on a giant movie screen. The venue was packed shoulder-to-shoulder; most patrons stood to watch the game. Some ate slices of pizza, but most consumed, surprisingly, beer.
> 
> It was the pivotal Game Five, however, that held everyone's attention.
> 
> Every jump shot LeBron James drained was cheered vigorously. Every glimpse of the villainous Detroit power forward, Rasheed Wallace, was booed with equal fury.
> 
> The halftime score -- 50-45, advantage Cleveland -- was further proof for many fans that the Cavaliers could topple the heavily favored Pistons.
> 
> "I have faith in this team," said Josh Jeris, 18, of Middleburg Heights. "I don't think there's a ceiling to what LeBron can do."
> 
> Before the game, Kendall Fortson, 37, of Warrensville Heights, made a prediction: "It's going to go to Game Seven," he said. "Cleveland wins [the series] in Detroit."


----------



## remy23

*Cavaliers | By Any Means Necessary*












> _Run-and-Gun or Toe-toToe, Cavaliers Prove They Can Win Any Way_
> *By Any Means Necessary*
> 
> _by Joe Gabriele
> cavs.com_
> 
> You could see it in their eyes on Wednesday night.
> 
> As the Cavaliers huddled around a frenetic Mike Brown – frantically drawing up defensive schemes and offensive options on the overworked grease board – you could see in their eyes that they knew the importance of every possession, every second, every play.
> 
> In the closing seconds of Wednesday night’s heart-stopping 86-84 win in Detroit, Eric Snow – who *always* seems to have that look in his eyes – was barking “*OUT-WORK THEM!*” over and over again. And as the Palace’s sound system blared the Pistons’ trademark work whistle when the final timeout was over – the Cavaliers did just that.
> 
> When it was all said and done and the Wine and Gold walked out of enemy territory with Game 5 in hand, mindful to keep the celebration to a minimum. They haven’t won anything yet, but a win in Detroit – the hardest place to take a win out of, especially in the postseason – with the clincher in Cleveland is sweet music. A heck of a lot sweeter than the feeling the Cavaliers had the last time their bus pulled out into the Auburn Hills evening.
> 
> Twenty-two thousand fans were nothing short of stunned as the buzzer sounded and their 62-win Pistons stood on the precipice of elimination as the series returns to The Q on Friday night.
> 
> “By any means necessary,” said an understated LeBron James, following last night’s monumental victory. “That means games that are fastbreak games or slow-down games or tight games or defensive struggles – we’ve won all types of ballgames. But (Game 5) is a stepping stone for our team. And we’re still looking to get better.”
> 
> All year long the Cavaliers hung their hats on being able to win any kind of game and their proving it in the postseason. Washington ran like a Western Conference club and the Wine and Gold ran with them. Detroit wanted to grind with the Cavaliers, and Mike Brown’s Men look happy to oblige them. Cleveland’s three wins have *not* been things of beauty.
> 
> For most of the Cavaliers – and certainly their unquestioned leader – the playoffs are uncharted waters. But LeBron’s learning curve has been so skewed in his short three-year career, why would the postseason boggle him more than any other challenge he’s faced?
> 
> He dropped 25 points in the Kings in his first regular season game. He made the All-Star team in his second season and was its Most Valuable Player in his third. On Wednesday afternoon he was the youngest player ever named All-NBA. Why would anyone think that he would be stumped in the NBA’s second season or by the Pistons later that night?
> 
> He figured out the Wizards in six games and it might take him the same amount to time to master the Eastern Conference Champs. In the Cavaliers’ first win of the semis, he notched a triple-double. On Monday, he was an assist and two rebounds from repeating the feat. In Wednesday’s win, he dropped 32 points on the Bad Boys. And, as always, he gave it up at just the right moment.
> 
> Drew Gooden was the recipient of the young King’s generosity and, although he played just 14 minutes, made them count by dropping in the game-winner with 27 seconds to play.
> 
> “Me and Donyell Marshall set a high pick-and-roll for LeBron to come off,” said Gooden, walking through the Cavaliers final offensive possession. “Donyell popped out for the three and I rolled to the basket and was wide open. LeBron did a great job finding me and I got the basketball and I made sure I finished.
> 
> “If ever there was a basket in my life that I was going to finish, I was going to finish that one.”
> 
> Drew had slipped to the back burner in the Cavaliers frontcourt rotations before the game-winner. But another cliché about the playoffs – that anyone can be called on to be the hero at any time – came to fruition on Wednesday as it did for Damon Jones in, what seems like an eternity ago, in Washington.
> 
> “You know it's a great team we're playing so we can't take anything for granted,” said Zydrunas Ilgauskas, who had his best game of the playoffs on Wednesday with 14 points, ten boards and six blocked shots. “We're going to have to go back and play the same way that we played the last three games.”
> 
> From Drew’s dramatics on Wednesday night to Damon’s dagger in D.C., the Cavaliers’ first postseason experience in eight years has been one for the ages – regardless of what happens on Friday night, and possibly, Sunday afternoon in Detroit.
> 
> The only thing that can add to the emotional rollercoaster that the postseason has already been is the return of Larry Hughes. There is still no timetable for the sinewy shooting guard’s return as he tends to matters much bigger than basketball. But whether he’s in the locker room, on the floor or even back in St. Louis with his family, he is with the Wine and Gold.
> 
> “It’s all about Larry right now,” said LeBron after the Cavaliers third-straight win. “Larry’s spirit and Larry’s strength is what’s driving us right now. Everything we’re doing on and off the court right now is with Larry and his family in mind.”
> 
> Whether Hughes plays on Friday night or not, Quicken Loans Arena should be rocking like it never has before. The Cavaliers won at the Palace on Wednesday, but they don’t want to go back there with the chips on the line. Closing out the series on Friday night would close one of the greatest chapters in Cleveland sports history.
> 
> How do they plan on doing it?
> 
> By using any means necessary.


----------

